# Welches Franken Bike?



## brombacher (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte die nächsten Tage/Wochen nach längerer Auszeit wieder mit dem Biken anfangen und da steht natürlich auch die Anschaffung eines neuen Bikes an. Ich habe im Kaufberatungsforum schon einiges gelesen und mich generell informiert. Ziel des ganzen soll es sein unter der Woche 2-4x sportlich (bin eigentlich ganz fit, letztes jahr halbmarathon gelaufen und früher, äh, so vor 8-10 Jahren auch paar kleine MTB Rennen mitgefahren) kürzere Strecken zu fahren und am Wochenende natürlich auch mal länger. Dabei werden es aber sicher keine hammerharten Downhills - Singeltrails usw. sind aber schon drin. 

Jetzt wollt ich mir eigentlich ein Hardtail kaufen (Preislimit soll ca. 1500Euro sein) Die Bike Läden in Nbg. und Erlangen, bei denen ich war  - haben mir dann aber allesamt Fullies ans Herz gelegt - fast so nach dem Motto "wer kauft denn heute noch HT?"

Nachdem Ihr ja die Strecken in und um Franken bestens kennt, würde mich mal Euere Meinung interessieren, ob das für unsere "schöne Landschaft" echt notwendig ist, sich ein Fully zu kaufen, oder ob man mit dem HT genauso gut (besser?) zurecht kommt?

Danke schonmal im voraus für Euere Mühe
Thomas


----------



## nurichdarf (19. Mai 2003)

Meine ehrliche Meinung 

für 1500 Euros, lass die Finger von fullys. Besonders da du ja sportlich zu sein scheinst, also das Bike auch benutzt, nicht nur zum "runterbrettern" . 

Für 1500 bekommst du schon ein sehr gutes Hardtail, aber nur ein mittelmässiges fully. 

Geh halt mal zu den Händlern, leihe dir ein fully aus. Die kosten aber meist mehr als 1500 Euro. 

Die Shops hatten hier ja schon mal alle durch, schau mal ein paar Threads weiter unten. 

Ach ja, ich würde Freilauf, Velo und Downhill empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenkman (19. Mai 2003)

Servus Brombacher,

also ich habe mir vor ca. einem Jahr ein Hardtail gekauft. Mein Bike-Händler meinte damals, hier in der Gegend braucht man eigentlich kein Fully, aber das sehe ich inzwischen anders.

Am Anfang wollte ich in erster Linie gut trainieren und Kilometer nehmen, ich finde dafür ist ein Hardtail die bessere Variante.

Inzwischen habe ich über dieses Forum klasse Leute kennen gelernt, mit denen ich das eine oder andere mal Touren über Stock und Stein unternommen habe und bereue es fast ein wenig, "nur" ein Hardtail zu haben. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite will ich natürlich auch weiterhin, Kilometer schrubben und deswegen bin ich mir sicher, sobald wieder etwas Kohle im Haus ist, muß ein Fully her....

Viel Glück noch beim Entscheiden.
Gruß Wenkman


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von brombacher _
> *"wer kauft denn heute noch HT?" *



Anwort: die Puristen von denen es immer noch ne Menge gibt. Wenn Du eventuell wieder Rennen fahren willst und nicht unbedingt ständig im extremen Gelände rumackerst, bist Du vermutlich mit einem leichten HT besser bedient.

Wenn Du auch längere Touren fährst und es auf das eine oder ander Kilo nicht ankommt: kauf Dir ein Fully.

Alternative?
Ich hab mir damals für die 1500 Euros die Du ausgeben willst mir nur den Fully-Rahmen gekauft und erst mal meine alten Teile drangeschraubt. Dann hab ich so langsam alles um den Rahmen herum ausgetauscht. Ich kam dann am Schluß zwar auf ca. 4000 Euro aber so häppchenweise tut's nicht ganz so weh und jetzt hab ich ein echtes Sahnestückchen von Fully daheim rumstehen...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von brombacher _
> * "wer kauft denn heute noch HT?"
> *



Na ja, ich hab meine ganzen Fullys wieder verkauft, weil ich wieder nach dem Motto "Back to the roots" auf den Trails unterwegs sein wollte...

Ich denke sich jetzt einen Rahmen/gabel-Kit (Fully) zu kaufen ist sicherlich eine gute Idee und die alten Teile erscht mal weiterfahren, soweit möglich...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Rootboy (20. Mai 2003)

also ich weiss net was die Leute hier immer an den Fullys finden... der einzige Vorteil von nem Fully ist das de Bergrunter halt schneller fahren kannst und wesentlich entspannter runterkommst als mit dem Hardtail und das auch nur wenn der Downhill wurzelig oder Steinig genug ist.
nen Freund meinte das er bei der Christalp 2002 mit seinem Fully ne halbe Stunde schneller war als im Jahr zuvor mit dem Hardtail  und er sagte die halbe Stunde hat er sich bergrunter eingefahren...aber wir sind net in der Schweiz nein wir sind die kleinen Schweizer aka Franken.
Sonst hat das Fully nur Nachteile:
1. Teuer
2. Schwer
3. Empfindlicher
4. hässlich (sorry musste mal sein)
5. Dann doch lieber ein Pferd.

Also wie gesagt bei uns in der Gegend brauchst ka Fully da kannst du alles(fast) mit dem Hardtail fahren.
Ich würde mir für 1500 nen schickes Mittelklasse Hartail kaufen oder geh zum Stadtler da kriegst zur Zeit nen Dynamics kpl. XTR und mit SID für 2200 oder so.


----------



## Altitude (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *Stadtler *



Böses Wort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rootboy (20. Mai 2003)

STADTLER  zum Schnäpple schlagen genial...wer braucht schon ne Kaufberatung *G*


----------



## Altitude (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *STADTLER  zum Schnäpple schlagen genial...wer braucht schon ne Kaufberatung *G* *



Du machst es gerade nicht besser.....


----------



## Rootboy (20. Mai 2003)

was hast den gegen den Stadler???
der hat zur Zeit ne Psylo für 279 die kriegst für den Preis grad mal bei E-Bay...
und bitte warum sollte ich nicht günstige Parts in dem Laden kaufen...???
Und ich mache damit sicherlich auch nicht irgendwelche kleinen Bikeshops kapput, obwohl das ja immer behauptet wird.

Die kleinen Radläden gehen kaputt weil einfach Sauviele Leute durch die Bunten Prospekte angelockt werden sich eine Stadler Mogelpackung zu kaufenf und somit nicht mehr bei ihrem Localdealer einkaufen.

so denn Stadler rockt


----------



## Altitude (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *was hast den gegen den Stadler???
> *



leider nix des wirkt... 

nix für ungut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brombacher (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten - ihr machts einen aber echt nicht leicht!  

Leider habe ich keine (brauchbaren) Altteile mehr, die ich verwenden könnte, gut aber für rund 1500 Euro gibts ja auch in Nbg. schon ein Steppenwolf Tycoon oder ähnliches, was ja auch keine so schlechte Wahl sein dürfte.

Ich werde einfach nochmal in mich gehen und dann nach meinem Gefühl entscheiden.

@Altitude: Was meinst Du denn mit "back to the roots" ? Was hat Dir denn am Fully Boom nicht so gefallen (vielleicht finde ich da ja ne Seelenverwandtschaft, mein erstes Bike war ein "Longus Competition Pro" - das hatte auch nen Stahlrahmen  ) ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von brombacher _
> *
> @Altitude: Was meinst Du denn mit "back to the roots" ? Was hat Dir denn am Fully Boom nicht so gefallen (vielleicht finde ich da ja ne Seelenverwandtschaft, mein erstes Bike war ein "Longus Competition Pro" - das hatte auch nen Stahlrahmen  ) ?
> 
> ...



Wenn Du seit  1989 auf dem Bike sitzt und bis 1997 fast alle sinnvollen und sinnlosen technischen Innovationen einiger Firmen testen musstest...(1991bis 1996 aktiver Rennfahrer für verschidenen Firmen...)

Ich hab nach einer längeren Pause wieder nach der Motivation zum biken gesucht...einen 96er Rocky Altitude in Alaska gekauft und mich den "alten Werten den Bikens" zurückentsinnt...

"Der Weg ist das Ziel" nicht "schnell höher weiter"...

Somit hab ich meine 3 Fullys, die im Keller vor sich hin gestaubt sind, verkauft und fahre nun einweder edlen und seltenen Stahl (Brodie, Salsa) oder Titan (Marin Team Titanium als SingleSpeed) und bin glücklich ...


----------



## dubbel (21. Mai 2003)

@brombacher: 
wenn ein rahmenkit allein nicht in frage kommt (wär mein tip gewesen), weil teile zum aufbauen fehlen, würd ich dir empfehlen, mal ein paar fullies probezufahren. 

hier gibts ja einige läden, die ne ganze palette an testrädern anbieten (z.B. fahrradecke in ER, downhill in N).
da wirst du sehen, wie die funktionieren im vergleich  zu nem hardtail, und welche ausstattung du bei dem geld kriegen kannst. 

ein tip wär auch noch das specialized rockhopper FSR - falls das gewicht nicht ausschlaggebend ist, kommst du da einigermassen hin mit deinem geld.

oder das giant NRS so-und-so (NRS 3?), kostet ähnlich, is aber leicht. und das nrs-system is auch eigentlich genau das, was ein hardtailfan , deer sich nicht entscheiden kann, will.


----------



## Artur (29. Mai 2003)

Mein Tip:

Cube AMS LTD Messespezial (4-Gelenker)

Preis 1499 Euro

Ausstattung:
Deore / XT Mix
Magura HS33
Duke XC
Sid Dämpfer
Ritchey Parts

Farbe Mattschwarz

Mehr Preisleistung geht nicht!

Beim Hardtail ist eine XT Komplett für den Preis drin.


----------

